# Please help a newbie in detailing



## LazeDK (Jul 5, 2009)

Im looking into getting my black TT back to its original colors and shine. Which products should I buy - im looking to buy from CYC and have my eye set on these puppies:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_520.html
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/complete- ... d_365.html
Meguiars Microfibre wash Mitt

I have the cleaning buckets - sadly the foam lance is sold out at the moment.

Do you guys think the above is a okay starter kit - do i need anything else?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just ordered the DAS 6 kit after hearing good reports about them I went for the menzerna polish it is better for the harded Audi paint


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

hi mate,
ive used the sonus stuff on my car in the past and didnt rate it that much on the Audi Paint, you will still get a good finish but IMO you would be far better going for the kit containing the menzerna polish as this is far better on the Audi tough paint.
This one:http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/polishing-machine/das-6-dual-action-polisher-menzerna-kit/prod_522.html


----------



## LazeDK (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanx... i will try and have a look


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Menzerna is good polish, the 3M perfect-it polish and compound is also very good..

I find the Yellow top 3M polish very good..

I haven't used a random orbital polisher on Audi paint, but it can be very hard, so you may need a rotary polisher to get proper correction, it will all depend on how bad your paint is..


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

The Sonus kit is good, but personally I would buy the machine, a set of sample Menzerna Polishes and a set of either Sonus SFX or Meguiars Pads.

What wax/Sealant do you plan to put on top and will you use a Paint Cleanser after correction and a Clay Bar before?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

qstix said:


> Menzerna is good polish, the 3M perfect-it polish and compound is also very good..
> 
> I find the Yellow top 3M polish very good..
> 
> I haven't used a random orbital polisher on Audi paint, but it can be very hard, so you may need a rotary polisher to get proper correction, it will all depend on how bad your paint is..


Full correction via DA on Audi Paint is very possible, albeit it can take a little longer than a Rotary. Also I have often had to use the likes of Menz Power Gloss on a Cutting Pad, before refining. If I do this then I also make sure I have a PTG to be safe.

The pics below are both 50/50s using my Megs G220 DA, Menz Polishes and Megs Pads on a BMW 5 Series and Audi A3 respectively:



















Technique and patient will be the key


----------



## LazeDK (Jul 5, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> The Sonus kit is good, but personally I would buy the machine, a set of sample Menzerna Polishes and a set of either Sonus SFX or Meguiars Pads.
> 
> What wax/Sealant do you plan to put on top and will you use a Paint Cleanser after correction and a Clay Bar before?


A good wash first, then claybar and then Im going after the Poorboy Blue Wax and probally Poorboy EX-P after the polish. Sound okay?


----------



## Digi (Oct 20, 2009)

Check this site out www.detailingworld.co.uk


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

LazeDK said:


> ahaydock said:
> 
> 
> > The Sonus kit is good, but personally I would buy the machine, a set of sample Menzerna Polishes and a set of either Sonus SFX or Meguiars Pads.
> ...


EX-P is a Sealant - correct? If so I doubt it will bond to the wax. Personally I would just do 2x layers of the Wax and leave it there, however if you do want to seal and wax, then use the Sealant first then Wax.


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Im sure someone will correct me if im wrong but this is the order i do it in:

1.Wash
2.Clay bar
3.Polish
4.glaze
5.Seal
6.Wax, Wax, Wax, Wax, Wax :lol: :lol:


----------



## LazeDK (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanx - now I have all the basic stuff and ready to order - I only have one problem - im unable to find a good foam lance that connects to the garden hose - the one from CYC is sold out... Bad!


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Shyde said:


> Im sure someone will correct me if im wrong but this is the order i do it in:
> 
> 1.Wash
> 2.Clay bar
> ...


Almost, but you need to be careful as many Sealants wont bond to a Glaze due to their oily nature. So if you want to use a Glaze and a Sealant then the Glaze will need to be Acrylic based such as CG EZ Creme Glaze.

Personally I prefer to either Seal or Glaze and Wax.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Ditto to mezerna and DA G220...with Sonus pads.. I just used it on my car and posted.. love the mirror like shine, the car is looking brand spanking new now...love the products tooo I used...after looking at the sites linked and detailed by others...

Enjoy mate...


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi Boys,
Newbie here, had phantom black TT for bout 3 months, bought all the detailing gear. Clay, Meguiaars quick detailer, Meguiars stage 3 polish, Harlys wax, micro fibres, etc etc.

Nobody at work this week so had use of garage for two days. 
Started with wash using two bucket plus two wash mitts, good so far!! You know what's coming! Started claying, plenty of detailer, nothing came off the car at all! Expecting to see impurities etc. Polished car then Harlys wax ( which seems good stuff). When went out into the sunlight had a fit! Swirl refections etc! Car always looked ok before I started this so c alled detailing!!!!!!! Always used MER on my previous cars but as I love my Audi so much I thought I will go the whole hog, so to speak, and make her like all the other beauts on this forum.

Also used Invisible glass for windows, great except for windscreen, smears!!!!!

The above was all done by hand so I ptresume I have to go out and purchase a polisher!!

Don't laugh lads but here is one knackered and p----d off bloke!!!!! :evil: :x


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

paulnlowe said:


> ...nothing came off the car at all! Expecting to see impurities etc. Polished car then Harlys wax ( which seems good stuff). When went out into the sunlight had a fit! Swirl refections etc!


Are you sure they're actual swirl marks? Unless you were rough with the surfaces or used contaminated cloths etc. it should be fine. Sometimes when buffing a wax you get very fine lines in the wax from the fibres of the buffing cloth. These can look like swirls but aren't. Going over them again more gently helps to even up the finish, but they'll come back to an extent the next time you wash the car. Buff again and they go.


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi Scooby,
It sounds like you advise using a polisher, bearing in mind this was all done over two days by hand. I will buff again tomorrow. I say it looks like swirls but the nearest description would be swirls like wax swirls. I was very gentle, believe me, the way I treat my car you would understand!

Thanks bud.

Paul


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

No worries. I wasn't advising using a polisher - I think you're just keen to buy one  I've not used one, and do everything by hand  In this weather though I'm researching training monkeys to do it. If anyone knows somewhere I can get monkey-sized waistcoats...


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

fair one bud!!


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> No worries. I wasn't advising using a polisher - I think you're just keen to buy one  I've not used one, and do everything by hand  In this weather though I'm researching training monkeys to do it. If anyone knows somewhere I can get monkey-sized waistcoats...


You two pair of monkies, if you are ever my neck of woods can utilise mine...just bring your own polishing pads and creams.... I would recommend the G220, best a women can buy a MAN for Christmas... although I bought it for myself... so indulge.

Glad to hear it was wax swirls, if you are doing it in cold weather it will take LONGER for the wax to dry and be ready. Harder to get off.


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi Wallstreet,
Geneva, hellava way to go for a detail! Thank you for the offer though!

Paul


----------



## rustybear100 (Sep 22, 2008)

IMO best wax for a black car is Dodo Juice Purple Haze. Obviously the prep is key but this wax gives a brilliant finish and lasts for ages.


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi rustybear100,
rEad a number of sites and decided on Harlys, it is a superb wax and the beading is excellent! Heard great reports of dodo juice, eyery one has their favs! [smiley=gossip.gif] 
Thanks for the blog. All advice greatfully received'

Cheers
Paul


----------



## neoo-cy-tt (Nov 29, 2008)

guys i you give us good info but in different posts and topics , can anyone make a product list with all the staff which is needed for a full detailing please?


----------

